# How much salary is appropriate?



## raivivek (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi ,

I have a job offer with a salary of 400,000 ZAR / yearly. I am not sure if thats a good salary or a bad salary. I have to take care of everything accommodation, food, transport and tax.

If this is not the correct salary. Please help me quote the correct figures.

Thanks,


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

It is not a bad a salary, depending on how many dependents you have.

The following may help with PAYE calculations.


Online Income Tax Calculator for the 2012 Tax Year including SITE and PAYE.


----------



## Crisspy (Jul 22, 2011)

That's quite a decent salary, I agree with previous reply, depends on your circumstances.

Depends also if the company are paying your medical aid?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Sound nice salary, Definately enough for surviving, But do some reasearch , how much people with your profile get before taking decision


----------

